# wireless stopped working

## wisemonkey

Hi,

I restarted my laptop yesterday and wifi suddenly stopped working.

```
 # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill 
```

This is what I get.

Looking at few suggestions, I'm suppose to issue `rfkill list all` and then unblock

However I don't have rfkill installed (command not found)

Can anyone help me with this?

(If possible I don't want to move my laptop -- it doesn't have screen so using external monitor and router is in other room, don't have long enough wire )

BTW I've Cisco AM10 but frankly I've no idea how should I connect to gentoo laptop

Thanks

----------

## Logicien

```
emerge -av rfkill
```

----------

## wisemonkey

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av rfkill
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, I was trying not to move my laptop as it is in shaky condition, anyways I found long enough ethernet cable.

 *Quote:*   

> devMachine ~ # rfkill list all
> 
> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
> 
>         Soft blocked: yes
> ...

 

So I tried

 *Quote:*   

> devMachine ~ # rfkill unblock all

 

and again issuing rfkill list all shows soft blocked 'yes' 

Am I missing something?

Thanks

----------

## dE_logics

Is the wifi button ok? If it happened suddenly, then that's the primary suspect.

----------

## wisemonkey

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Is the wifi button ok? If it happened suddenly, then that's the primary suspect.

 

I tried toggeling it few times and its in ON position.

What else can be wrong with wifi button?

Is there a chance that my wifi chip itself is damaged?

----------

## dE_logics

If the button is ok, you should see the network card either in lspci or/and ifconfig if it's turned on, otherwise it should not be visible. Although I'm not sure.

----------

## Logicien

You should tell us what is your wireless card chipset and which module is driving it with lspci -k. I ever seen if I am right some wireless modules options that where related to the on and off state of the card.

----------

